# Supercaps vs Battery Size for the Sierra Sound Systems



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I am getting ready to install another Sierra and put together the bank of supercaps to replace the 6 volt gel pack. This photo provides a direct comparison of the size. There is also obviously a huge difference in the weight.

These are 2.7 volt (2.85 volt peak), 6 Farads each wired in series and simply plug in where the battery would go.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Todd, there are 5 farad packs that are approx. a fat quarter in size and only 2 would be needed.
plus capacity now would be 2.5F.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan Pierce said:


> Todd, there are 5 farad packs that are approx. a fat quarter in size and only 2 would be needed.
> plus capacity now would be 2.5F.


Just be mindful of the voltage. IIRC, the Sierra charges at about 7.6 - 7.8 volts.

I've installed (for others) and heard of the use of three 10 Farad caps (3.33 Farads total), and depending on the volume setting, extends the usable time from ~1.5 to ~2.5 minutes before discharge.

Also recognize the more Farads, the longer it takes before the sound starts as the cap takes its initial charge (probably on the order of seconds though).


----------

